# Proof of funds with offer of employment



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello all, Can anyone tell me if I need to provide proof of funds when applying for PR status even i have offer of arranged employment? Im married electrician with 3 kids, I plan on coming over first, then my wife and kids follow me over. 
Many thanks in advance for any replys


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Tomod1984 said:


> Hello all, Can anyone tell me if I need to provide proof of funds when applying for PR status even i have offer of arranged employment? Im married electrician with 3 kids, I plan on coming over first, then my wife and kids follow me over.
> Many thanks in advance for any replys


If you're coming under a PR visa you will need proof of funds. Having a job offer will not change that.


----------



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks once again auld yin, I read that you advised another electrician to go for PR status rather than a TWP. So I will also go down that route. Could you tell me If the proof of funds is required at the beginning of the visa process or is it at the time visa is granted?


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Evidence / documentation such as bank statements, appraisals of unencumbered items is required as part of the application submission, so prior to the visa being granted. You will then need to show immigration the evidence when you "land"


----------

